# Rom Teacher



## jujugoboom (Sep 20, 2011)

I dunno really what to say... i have seen all the tutorials on how to make an android rom and i can make a aosp rom perfectly. the only problem is the only phone i have to use is a droid x. So all i really want is someone to show me how to port aosp type roms to the droid x. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm also interested in learning how to port roms.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

What OS are both of you running?


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

4.5.605. Android 2.3.3 GB


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shellthor (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd be interested in this as well


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone?Maybe a push in the right direction?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

If it matters that much to you, then do the research yourself instead of relying on someone to hand it over to you. There are guides on how to implement hijack and 2nd unit all accessible via Google.


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

androd94 said:


> If it matters that much to you, then do the research yourself instead of relying on someone to hand it over to you. There are guides on how to implement hijack and 2nd unit all accessible via Google.


You know, you could have made your post NOT be a total waste of bandwidth by posting a link to those guides instead of being an @ss.

To the OP:

I am following this thread as well as i am also interested but can't seem to find any definitive info. Maybe someone can lead is in the right direction.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Scottbg1 said:


> You know, you could have made your post NOT be a total waste of bandwidth by posting a link to those guides instead of being an @ss.
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> ...


X2

Im looking man when i find soemthing ill give you a heads up.


----------

